# IZotope RX alternatives list



## chillvisio (Sep 11, 2022)

The lack of progress in iZotope software dates before them being acquired by Francisco Partners. I solely relied on some of the post features of RX Advanced, but RX 10 release made me reconsider - RX has no bright future and I am about to switch to other alternatives. This might be painful at first, but eventually it might be a better move than sit and wait for an all-in-one solution. I’ve made a long list of all RX Advanced features and some available substitutes and decided to share my work with audio community with the hope that it might be of some help for some of you out there. Please feel free to contribute and add other alternatives.

*RX10 Advanced Features & Substitutes*

*Noise Reduction:*
*Breath Control* | Waves DeBreath
*De-bleed* - Leakage of one signal into other | Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*De-click* - Clicks, pops, digital impulse noise | Acon Digital Acoustica, Sonnox Oxford DeClicker, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves X-Click
*Mouth De-click* - Clicks and lip smacks
De-clip - Digital and analog clipping artifacts | Acon Digital Acoustica, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*De-crackle* - Continuous background crackle | Sonnox Oxford DeClicker, Waves X-Crackle
*De-ess* - Reduce sibilance of S, F, X, SH, soft C. | Celemony Melodyne, DMGAudio Essence, Fabfilter Pro-DS, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, + many more
*De-hum* - Hum, wireless ring, interference | Acon Digital Acoustica, CrumblePop AudioDenoise AI, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves X-Hun
*Guitar De-noise
Spectral De-noise* - Noise reduction (AI) | Acon Digital Acoustica, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves X-Noise
*Voice De-noise* | Acon Digital Acoustica, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves Clarity Vx / Vx Pro
*De-plosive* - Plosive pops and microphone bumps | Acon Digital Acoustica, CrumblePop PopRemover AI 2, Sonnox Oxford DeClicker
*De-reverb* | Accentize DeRoom, Acon Digital Acoustica, Sonible proximity:EQ+, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Zynaptiq Unveil
*Dialogue De-reverb* | Accentize DeRoom, Acon Digital Acoustica, Sonible proximity:EQ+, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves Clarity Vx / Vx Pro, Zynaptiq Unveil
*De-rustle* - Microphone rubbing | Acon Digital Acoustica, CrumblePop RustleRemover AI 2
*De-wind* | Acon Digital Acoustica, CrumblePop WindRemover AI 2

*Dialogue Post:*
*Ambience Match* - Match noise floor. | Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*Dialogue Contour* - Pitch correction designed to change inflection of words. | Antares Auto-Tune Pro, Celemony Melodyne, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves Tune Real-Time
*Dialogue De-reverb* | Accentize DeRoom, Acon Digital Acoustica, Sonible proximity:EQ+, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves Clarity Vx / Vx Pro, Zynaptiq Unveil
*Dialogue Isolate* - Isolate dialog from background noise with highly variable characters. | Acon Digital Acoustica, Waves Clarity Vx / Vx Pro
*Leveler* - Level the dialogue volume, keeping breathes and sibilance lower. (AI) | CrumblePop Levelmatic
*Multiple Speaker Detection
Spectral Recovery* - Restore frequencies above 4k removed during streaming. (AI) | UAD C-Suite C-Vox, Zynaptiq Unfilter
*Text Navigation*

*Audio Post:*
*Azimuth* - Repair stereo imbalances and phase issues due to improper head/tape alignment. | Sonalksis StereoTools, Steinberg Wavelab Pro
*Center Extract* - Preserves or removes center channel. | Leapwing Audio CenterOne, Waves Center
*Deconstruct* - Adjust independent levels of tone and noise. De-noise highly time-variable noises like residual vinyl noise.
*Dither* | Fabfilter Pro-L 2, Goodhertz Good Dither, PSP X-Dither, Steinberg WaveLab Pro
*Equalizer* - 6 bands | Any EQ on the market
*EQ Match* - Match EQ profiles of two selections. (AI) | Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*Find Similar* - Repair similar events. (AI) | Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*Fade* | AirWindows PurestFade, DMGAudio TrackControl, Sonalksis FreeG, Steinberg WaveLab
*Gain* | AirWindows PurestGain, DMGAudio TrackControl
*Interpolate* - Repair individual audio clicks, below 4000 samples in length replacing the whole selection with the replacement signal.
*Loudness Control* - Loudness standard targets | Nugen Audio LM-Correct 2
*Mixing* - Control L/R signal and balance level. | Sonalksis StereoTools, Steinberg WaveLab Pro
*Music Rebalance* - Gain adjustment of vocals, bass, percussion, other instruments. | Hit’n’Mix RipX DeepRemix, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Waves Clarity Vx Pro
*Normalize* - Set Target Peak Level | Nugen Audio LM Correct 2
*Phase* - Rotate signal phase. | DMGAudio EQuilibrium, MeldaProduction MAutoAlign, SSL Native X-Phase, Waves InPhase
*Resample* - Sample Rate Conversion | foobar2000, Sonic Illusions FinalCD, SoX, Weiss Engineering Saracon
*Signal Generator* - Silence, tones and noise. | MedldaProduction MOscillator, Waves eMo Generator
*Spectral Repair* - Identify and address problem frequencies and unwanted sounds. (AI) | Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*Variable Pitch* - Adjust pitch preserving the time and length. | Celemony Melodyne, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*Variable Time* - Adjust the time stretch without altering the pitch. | Celemony Melodyne, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro
*Wow & Flutter* - Correct pitch modulations on old tapes.

*Visualization:
Spectrogram* | Acon Digital Acoustica, DMGAudio TrackMeter, Nugen Audio Visalizer, Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro, Toneboosters Spectrogram

*Other:
Repair Assistant* - AKA Useless AI Nonsense
*RX Connect* - Plugin to send files from DAW to RX.
*RX Monitor* - Plugin acting as instrument in DAW/NLE that plays audio from RX through the driver being used by the host.
*Selection Feathering
Spectral Editor* - Integrates Spectral Repair, Spectrogram and other tools in Logic Pro.
*Text Navigation*


----------



## Markrs (Sep 11, 2022)

one alternative is ERA6 Bundle which is free after Meta bought the company. There will be no future updates but the last release has native M1 chip support.



https://support.accusonus.com/hc/en-us/articles/360018170419-OS-Compatibility-and-System-Requirements-for-ERA





https://accusonus.s3.amazonaws.com/public/products/era-bundle/current/ERA_Bundle_v6.2.00-VoiceChanger_v1.3.10-MAC.zip





https://accusonus.s3.amazonaws.com/public/products/era-bundle/current/ERA_Bundle_v6.2.00-VoiceChanger_v1.3.10-WIN.zip


----------



## fakemaxwell (Sep 11, 2022)

The whole point of RX is that it's an all in one solution. I think people get a little caught up in acquiring the newest thing that they don't just keep on using what already works well. I'm not going to be buying a new version of RX until it has something actually new, and in the meantime will continue to use RX8 daily.

If you're concerned about software updates not sure why you're putting a bunch of Waves products on the list haha. At least iZotope makes an attempt to add new features instead of shrugging and asking for more money for nothing.


----------



## chillvisio (Sep 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> one alternative is ERA6 Bundle which is free after Meta bought the company. There will be no future upstarts but the last release meant it has native M1 chip support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your contribution! I couldn’t understand whether ERA is completely free or if it’s free for all previous subscribers. I see it’s the most complete alternative similar to RX.


----------



## robgb (Sep 11, 2022)

Waves CLARITY VX or CLARITY VX PRO. For $29 the latter is hands down the best noise reduction plugin I've used for voiceover/vocals. It's a freakin' miracle.

And I second the ERA plugins. They're terrific and they've been updated for M1 compatibility.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 11, 2022)

chillvisio said:


> Thank you for your contribution! I couldn’t understand whether ERA is completely free or if it’s free for all previous subscribers. I see it’s the most complete alternative similar to RX.


No login is required, once installed it is completely unlocked.


----------



## chillvisio (Sep 11, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> The whole point of RX is that it's an all in one solution. I think people get a little caught up in acquiring the newest thing that they don't just keep on using what already works well. I'm not going to be buying a new version of RX until it has something actually new, and in the meantime will continue to use RX8 daily.
> 
> If you're concerned about software updates not sure why you're putting a bunch of Waves products on the list haha. At least iZotope makes an attempt to add new features instead of shrugging and asking for more money for nothing.


Thank you for your input. I couldn’t agree more with you that there is little difference between Francisco Partners’s iZotope update policy and WUP. Don’t get me wrong - I dislike both companies and adding Waves to the list was just as just another alternative on an unbiased list of alternatives. only subscription-only alternatives didn’t find their way to list. If was really odd that it took 15 months for iZotope to port their most important software for the M1 macs. Their last two major versions of RX have virtually no meaningful new features. The same goes for most Waves plugins. Clarity Vx Pro is sort of an exception also performing on par with RX Advanced and Acon Digital while removing noise during a blind shootout on PT Expert website. Should I need to make a choice between any of the three, I’d go with Acoustica.


----------



## chillvisio (Sep 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> No login is required, once installed it is completely unlocked.


Oh, that’s great! I’ll add it to the list very soon. Sadly that it will probably see no further development :(



robgb said:


> And I second the ERA plugins. They're terrific and they've been updated for M1 compatibility.


This is just awesome - a nice alternative to RX Advanced and thankfully it didn’t took them 15 months for porting it for the M1 as with RX.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Sep 11, 2022)

An excellent alternative is Acoustica by Acon Digital. It has digital restoration capability as well as "rebalance" (works great for removing vocals, or isolating instruments) and a powerful suite of mastering plug-ins. I've used it for years with great success. They update it frequently and have free trials too, which is great. I'm not associated with Acon Digital in any way - just a very satisfied customer. That said, Izotope also makes great software and RX is very powerful.

https://acondigital.com/products/acoustica-audio-editor/


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2022)

I don't understand. You seem to be running Windows. Why not just continue working with RX 9 Advanced?


----------



## Sophus (Sep 11, 2022)

Like already written, Acon Digital Acoustica (much more affordable than RX and very good tools), SpectraLayers (very affordable upgrade prices during sales and very good for manual editing), ERA plugins (free and easy and fast to use, can be used in real-time), for music rebalance/stem creation Ultimate Vocal Remover GUI (it's free and even better than RipX, which already creates much better results than RX).

It's good to know alternatives because sometimes they can create better results, depending on the projects. But I don't think you need to leave RX in the dust if you own a previous version. It's a very good software and works fine. There is no need to always upgrade to the latest version of you don't need the new features.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 11, 2022)

chillvisio said:


> I couldn’t agree more with you that there is little difference between Francisco Partners’s iZotope update policy and WUP.


But there is. Izotope for one will not install over previous versions that were working, leaving you in the jam of potentially needing to WUP if the right precautions aren't taken. Unlike Waves the license for the version you own is fully perpetual, and the previous version of RX sticks around. And as someone else pointed out you're not required to update if you don't find anything new in a new version; which really is no different than deciding if a specific Komplete update brings something to the table, or if it's better waiting a version.

While a case can be made for frequent updates, depending on the platform you're on, Apple is really the bigger behemoth here making life difficult. I personally think Waves take bigger advantage of this, but that's another discussion.

I don't mean to sound like an RX fanboy, but it does seem like you're framing their licensing through the concerns of how things may (or may not, no one knows yet) play out now that they've been acquired by a large firm like FP. Please don't take this is pushing buttons, but trying to help you see that while Izotope certainly have their flaws, you can say that about 9 out of 10 larger developers as well... And, there's been just as much blood spilled over the pitfalls of WUP as there are concerns about Izotope being acquired by FP.

Anyway, Acon Acoustica is the most similar in terms of the best results being achieved via the standalone app using the spectrogram editor... The satellite plugins are also really good. Adobe Audition has some pretty powerful tools as well, but Adobe gives me far more pause than Izotope, at least for the moment... Anyway these two are the two most similar that I'm aware of, in that the most surgical results happen using the spectrogram editors. It has an alternative to Spectral Recovery called Vitalize....

What DAW are you using? Depending on the DAW the quickest way to work with the Spectrogram editor is to set RX as your wave editor, send files to RX with a hotkey, then overwrite the audio with a hotkey. RX Connect is needed for some DAWs but not all... I use Logic for composing and Live for sound design, both of these are set up with RX as my wave editor, and once RX is open the process of moving audio to RX and back is actually really quick, less fiddly than DAWs that require Connect, and I tend to prefer it over plugins unless doing simple noise removal like room tone or click removal.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 11, 2022)

chillvisio said:


> The lack of progress in iZotope software dates before them being acquired by Francisco Partners. I solely relied on some of the post features of RX Advanced, but RX 10 release made me reconsider - RX has no bright future and I am about to switch to other alternatives.


Honestly, to allege that RX "has no bright future" seems a bit weird to me.
Izotope is a great company with great products, regardless of the latest developments in regards to the "fusion" with PiA and NI.

RX9 doesn't stop working just because RX10 doesn't contains lots of innovations.

Personally, I skip new version if I think I don't need them, so I won't upgrade for now to version 10.
But I love RX9 for what it is...


----------



## chillvisio (Sep 11, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I don't understand. You seem to be running Windows. Why not just continue working with RX 9 Advanced?


In fact I do have RX 10 Advanced, because I updated my RX 7 Standard to RX 9 Advanced in August. I’m just not happy enough with what their latest money grab product brings. If RX needs no further development Francisco Partners could just stick to minor versions and not imitate activity just to generate profit out of thin air.

This is the single forum post of its kind to discuss RX alternatives feature-by-features, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Sep 11, 2022)

CEDAR Cambridge . . .


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 11, 2022)

I dunno, to me that list of updates is impressive AF!

The best new feature is that it transcribes voice recordings and then lets you work with words instead of just waveforms. It also separates several different voices.

If you want to work with video as well, an online subscription (yuk) service called Descript is ahead of RX in that area. But the idea that RX isn't being developed... I just don't get it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm working on a review of RX 10 for SynthAndSoftware.com, by the way. Also, I do pony up for Descript - but I'm hoping RX will be a good substitute soon.


----------



## timprebble (Sep 11, 2022)

The 'roundtrip' aspect of RX is a vital workflow imho
If doing a side by side comparison, this factor has to also be considered.

I rarely use RX plugins in my DAW, I mostly just the RX Connect plug eg
- select multi-channel audio in DAW (up to 32/192)
- auto export it across to the app
- edit, and then return to the DAW

"less fiddly than DAWs that require Connect"

I have never found Connect "fiddly" - it works seamlessly, and maintaining versions etc is simple as the return trip maintains multichannel assignment, and allows you to easily place new versions on the same or duplicate tracks, in sync as per the original.

Using it as a simple wave editor requires to manually resync the imported audio, doesn't it?

Also batch processing is another RX feature that is invaluable, and important when making comparisons ie creating a chain of processing and then offline batch processing.

*"RX Monitor* - Plugin acting as instrument in DAW/NLE that plays audio from RX through the driver being used by the host."

Also to correct: 
*RX Monitor* - Provides *multichannel monitoring* via the assigned DAW monitors. It's not acting as an instrument.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Sep 11, 2022)

chillvisio said:


> If RX needs no further development Francisco Partners could just stick to minor versions and not imitate activity just to generate profit out of thin air.


You already own it and use it...this is like complaining that car manufacturers release a new model every year that's only slightly updated from last year. Your 2021 car is working fine, no need for the 2022.



timprebble said:


> I rarely use RX plugins in my DAW, I mostly just the RX Connect plug eg
> - select multi-channel audio in DAW (up to 32/192)
> - auto export it across to the app
> - edit, and then return to the DAW


It works even better when you do it in Reaper. No need for the Connect plug in at all, a single keystroke gets me the full file into RX and back.

But this is why RX is so useful, and a list of alternatives per feature is not ideal. If somebody was to put together a similar suite I'd be down to try it, not an iZotope acolyte or anything.


----------



## chillvisio (Sep 11, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> But this is why RX is so useful, and a list of alternatives per feature is not ideal. If somebody was to put together a similar suite I'd be down to try it, not an iZotope acolyte or anything.


In the absence of other Swiss Army knives a list of a few plugins looks like an acceptable solution to me. YMMV. I was sharing your opinion before Francisco Partners took over and iZotope stalled their innovation process. Acon Digital already has DeBird. Waiting for DePlain, DeTrain, DeBark while iZotope is still trying to fix broken Spectral Recovery in 2025.

My personal choice might get limited to Acoustica, SpectraLayers, Melodyne, Unfilter and as a last resort Clarity Vx Pro if I can’t get good results with Acoustica alone.
I already have SpectraLayers Pro and Medlodyne Studio. I just got Acustica Premium on sale from Thomann and hope to see Unfilter on sale (hopefully on Black Friday). I suppose I’ll be using RX Advanced when needed and until it stops working, but I will no longer put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Sycraft (Sep 11, 2022)

It was mentioned in another post here but probably the most direct alternative is Spectralayers from Steinberg. It's not 1:1, of course, but then nothing is ever 1:1 with another product but it is the "all-in-one spectral editor" that RX is.

One advantage it has is that it's ARA integration works in most DAWs that do ARA like Cubase, Reaper, Studio One, Cakewalk, etc. RX has some strange ARA implementation that seems to only work in Logic.

As for what kind of a future it has, I don't know, but Steinberg seems to like it and keeps developing it.

Edit: Missed that you already had it. In that case... I don't know what you are worried about. If you've got both RX and Spectralayers you should be good.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 11, 2022)

Sophus said:


> for music rebalance/stem creation Ultimate Vocal Remover GUI (it's free and even better than RipX, which already creates much better results than RX).


I hadn't heard of this option before, and really nice that it is open source 👍


----------



## chillvisio (Sep 12, 2022)

Sycraft said:


> It was mentioned in another post here but probably the most direct alternative is Spectralayers from Steinberg. It's not 1:1, of course, but then nothing is ever 1:1 with another product but it is the "all-in-one spectral editor" that RX is.
> 
> One advantage it has is that it's ARA integration works in most DAWs that do ARA like Cubase, Reaper, Studio One, Cakewalk, etc. RX has some strange ARA implementation that seems to only work in Logic.
> 
> ...


While having significant feature overlap Steinberg SpectraLayers Pro still doesn’t cover all RX functionality, on the good side it gives you more creative capabilities. While not being a 1:1 substitute it might help a lot inif co-existence with Acoustica or RX. Wouldn’t it be great if there were more post production and audio restoration products and less “monopoly”… I guess only concurrent products development might help RX stop stagnating if not already too late. Therefore we should know what are the viable alternatives.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 12, 2022)

timprebble said:


> The 'roundtrip' aspect of RX is a vital workflow imho
> If doing a side by side comparison, this factor has to also be considered.
> 
> I rarely use RX plugins in my DAW, I mostly just the RX Connect plug eg
> ...


RX is a cornerstone in my workflow as library dev. What’s the advantage of using connect over just having it said as an external? I mostly work in Logic, have RX set as external editor, select a region, hit Shift+W and it opens up in RX. Do my work, save it return to Logic and there it is. Logic does have to refresh the waveform, but it’s pretty quick and I can continue working in Logic while it’s doing it. Would using connect offer any advanced over my current workflow. 

Apologies in advance if I’m being stupid, I used never looked into connect.


----------



## timprebble (Sep 12, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> RX is a cornerstone in my workflow as library dev. What’s the advantage of using connect over just having it said as an external? I mostly work in Logic, have RX set as external editor, select a region, hit Shift+W and it opens up in RX. Do my work, save it return to Logic and there it is. Logic does have to refresh the waveform, but it’s pretty quick and I can continue working in Logic while it’s doing it. Would using connect offer any advanced over my current workflow.
> 
> Apologies in advance if I’m being stupid, I used never looked into connect.



I don't use Logic so I can't speak to your workflow.
But for my use (ProTools) I always use version control, so a basic example:
track 1: original recording
track 2: edited recording
track 3: to fix in RX1
track 4: fixed RX1
track 5: to fix RX2
track 6: fixed RX2
etc...

So I never replace audio with a version from RX. The RX'd audio is placed on a new track.
Why does this matter to me?
I need to be able to verify that what I fixed in RX pass 1 is in fact correct, and any unwanted artefacts are not an issue. Same for RXv2 of fixes. But that verification is not just 'now' (when my ears might be tired) but tomorrow and maybe next week.

If it's removing a single click then it's likely not necessary, but for example too much declicking and you can ruin a sound by removing too many transients. And eg spectral denoise - unwanted artefacts might seem useable today but might be rejected and revisited tomorrow with fresh ears.

I've also been on a dub stage plenty of times when a rerecording mixer has asked to hear the original line of DX without any RX clean up. I feel its for the exact same reason: to verify that the work done in RX has not actually made the sound worse, especially when it is considered in context.

Connect allows me to select and transfer to RX only what I want to work on (including multichannel recordings.) And it allows me to return the edited material to whatever destination I choose, thereby creating an audit trail of the work done in RX, and the ability to revert if/when necessary.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2022)

thesteelydane said:


> RX is a cornerstone in my workflow as library dev. What’s the advantage of using connect over just having it said as an external? I mostly work in Logic, have RX set as external editor, select a region, hit Shift+W and it opens up in RX. Do my work, save it return to Logic and there it is. Logic does have to refresh the waveform, but it’s pretty quick and I can continue working in Logic while it’s doing it. Would using connect offer any advanced over my current workflow.
> 
> Apologies in advance if I’m being stupid, I used never looked into connect.


Connect doesn't work in Logic. You have to set it as a wave editor... The one other upside to Logic is that you can use the ARA Spectrogram editor to attenuate noises, it's basically a simplified version of the Spectral Repair module.

As far as Connect creating new alt versions, the approach I've always used is to create a copy of the original audio before editing, and work with the copy. This ensures editing isn't destructive. I keep the original file on a track above and leave it muted. If I need to review changes I simply unmute the original with a hot key, compare, then mute again assuming I'm happy.... If I need to work with more than one copy I create a copy of the raw audio as/if needed...


----------



## robgb (Sep 12, 2022)

chillvisio said:


> Acon Digital already has DeBird.


Isn't that a Boom library? Does Acon own Boom?


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 12, 2022)

robgb said:


> Isn't that a Boom library? Does Acon own Boom?


Acon Digital Acoustica 7 includes a component named DeBird. It's relatively new.



Acon Digital Releases Acoustica 7.4 with New ARA2 Plug-in


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2022)

I still don't understand the problem with the RX 10 update. To me it seems like a great update, and having seen the press livestream I can tell you that they're certainly not abandoning development.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 12, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I still don't understand the problem with the RX 10 update. To me it seems like a great update, and having seen the press livestream I can tell you that they're certainly not abandoning development.


There has been a lot of negativity expressed about izotope since they added a subscription service. 
It's possible that some people have allowed this negativity to cloud their ability to objectively perceive what RX 10 brings to the table. 
It's a common human failing to lose objectivity about things you feel negative about. 
Of course in some cases, it's just a matter that the new features just don't interest some users.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I still don't understand the problem with the RX 10 update. To me it seems like a great update, and having seen the press livestream I can tell you that they're certainly not abandoning development.


Definitely not. And the addition of Speaker Identification (person not loudspeaker ) suggests they have new workflows and tools in development.

I have a hunch that they're developing the ability to learn to model the voices of different speakers, then replace flubbed or unintelligible words if needed via resynthesis. Only a guess... But I know this is something Adobe has brewing, so it would make sense for Izotope to have been working on their own version of this for some time...


----------



## gzapper (Sep 12, 2022)

Accentize VoiceGate2 is surprisingly good.
I'm liking it more that Rx 9 standard and Clarity right now.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2022)

Technostica said:


> There has been a lot of negativity expressed about izotope since they added a subscription service.
> It's possible that some people have allowed this negativity to cloud their ability to objectively perceive what RX 10 brings to the table.
> It's a common human failing to lose objectivity about things you feel negative about.
> Of course in some cases, it's just a matter that the new features just don't interest some users.



I despise subscriptions, but you can buy the product outright. RX - the big version - has always been a high-end program, so it's expensive.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Definitely not. And the addition of Speaker Identification (person not loudspeaker ) suggests they have new workflows and tools in development.
> 
> I have a hunch that they're developing the ability to learn to model the voices of different speakers, then replace flubbed or unintelligible words if needed via resynthesis. Only a guess... But I know this is something Adobe has brewing, so it would make sense for Izotope to have been working on their own version of this for some time...



Do you know about Descript? It's online and a subscription - grrr - but it's ahead of iZotope in this area.

Now, you also have to ask whether one company poached developers from another. I have no reason to say that, no information beyond anyone else's, but it does happen all the time.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> one alternative is ERA6 Bundle which is free after Meta bought the company. There will be no future updates but the last release has native M1 chip support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really cool, and I hadn't heard anything about it, thanks! I have Voice Leveler 4, and it nagged me the other day to register online again for whatever reason, but now I can verify that the whole suite is unlocked, working fine on my offline workstation without any activation nonsense or fuss.

I wonder why Meta bought Accusonus? I may write Mark Zuckerberg and ask him to buy Native Instruments and do the same thing. Free NI would be fine with me, but that's not the point. It's the unlocked aspect that would be great. If the Native Access nightmare could only end, it would change my life.


----------



## robgb (Sep 12, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Acon Digital Acoustica 7 includes a component named DeBird. It's relatively new.
> 
> 
> 
> Acon Digital Releases Acoustica 7.4 with New ARA2 Plug-in


Huh. So either they own Boom, too, or they made a deal with them. 









DEBIRD | Bird Noise Removal Tool by BOOM Library


DEBIRD automatically recognizes and removes bird sounds in your recordings with surgical precision. Eliminate hours of manual fixing from your workflow!




www.boomlibrary.com


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 12, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Do you know about Descript? It's online and a subscription - grrr - but it's ahead of iZotope in this area.
> 
> Now, you also have to ask whether one company poached developers from another. I have no reason to say that, no information beyond anyone else's, but it does happen all the time.


I wasn't aware of Descript. I wouldn't be shocked if one developer poached another, it seems to happen pretty frequently in development... But I'm sure Izotope also 'borrow' ideas from other developers as well; Acon for example will sometimes put out their of version of a feature a few months to a year after Izotope adds a new feature to RX that's pretty clever. I can't imagine Izotope don't do the same thing... DAWs do it all the time, so I son't see why post production workstations are all the different.

And obviously what I said is just a guess. It's possible they don't have something like that in development, but the new feature does give me the impression that something along those lines might eventually show up in RX...


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 12, 2022)

robgb said:


> Huh. So either they own Boom, too, or they made a deal with them.


I think the two developers came up with the same name independently of each other. The UI's look completely different.

Boom Library:






Acon Digital:


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 12, 2022)

robgb said:


> Waves CLARITY VX or CLARITY VX PRO. For $29 the latter is hands down the best noise reduction plugin I've used for voiceover/vocals. It's a freakin' miracle.
> 
> And I second the ERA plugins. They're terrific and they've been updated for M1 compatibility.


You mean the former (Clarity VX) for $29? Pro is $249 even with Waves' "69% discount."


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 13, 2022)

Yeah that’s


jcrosby said:


> Connect doesn't work in Logic. You have to set it as a wave editor... The one other upside to Logic is that you can use the ARA Spectrogram editor to attenuate noises, it's basically a simplified version of the Spectral Repair module.
> 
> As far as Connect creating new alt versions, the approach I've always used is to create a copy of the original audio before editing, and work with the copy. This ensures editing isn't destructive. I keep the original file on a track above and leave it muted. If I need to review changes I simply unmute the original with a hot key, compare, then mute again assuming I'm happy.... If I need to work with more than one copy I create a copy of the raw audio as/if needed...


Ah I see. What you’re describing is exactly what I do now, except I use track alternatives and convert to new audio file before every processing step. Name each alternative appropriately and then I can always backtrack, all on a single track.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 13, 2022)

robgb said:


> Huh. So either they own Boom, too, or they made a deal with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any production dialogue recorded outside is going to have issues with common outdoor noises like planes, traffic, birds, etc... Birds being a really common one (and, one that I'm assuming is reasonably easy to create a model that can be used to train an ML algorithm to look for and remove)...

Although it's technically a competing product, it's also one born out of the basic necessity that this is a really common issue that needs to be frequently cleaned up in post when shooting outdoor locations.


----------



## Sophus (Sep 13, 2022)

Quasar said:


> I wonder why Meta bought Accusonus?


To get hold of Accusonus patents.


robgb said:


> So either they own Boom


 No, I think Boom Library is connected to Sonuscore and Dynamedion.


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 13, 2022)

I couldn't live without RX Mouth Decklick.... Godesnd.


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 13, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Honestly, to allege that RX "has no bright future" seems a bit weird to me.
> Izotope is a great company with great products, regardless of the latest developments in regards to the "fusion" with PiA and NI.
> 
> RX9 doesn't stop working just because RX10 doesn't contains lots of innovations.
> ...


I think people are weary of the commercial direction, which looks like it MIGHT be subscription only... 
Other then that I wouldn't write off such an amazing software.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 13, 2022)

Speaking of Acon Digital, anyone who hasn't downloaded the demos of their algorithmic reverbs is going to be stunned when they do.

The demos are fully functional, just with very limited features and programs. But the clarity is amazing.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 13, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Speaking of Acon Digital, anyone who hasn't downloaded the demos of their algorithmic reverbs is going to be stunned when they do.
> 
> The demos are fully functional, just with very limited features and programs. But the clarity is amazing.


Acon Digital is a great company, probably underappreciated. I switched to Acoustica Pro (which comes with Verberate 2 and a host of other restorative tools) after Adobe Audition went subscription, and for my humble amateur needs at least it's every bit as good, if not better.


----------



## robgb (Sep 13, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Any production dialogue recorded outside is going to have issues with common outdoor noises like planes, traffic, birds, etc... Birds being a really common one (and, one that I'm assuming is reasonably easy to create a model that can be used to train an ML algorithm to look for and remove)...
> 
> Although it's technically a competing product, it's also one born out of the basic necessity that this is a really common issue that needs to be frequently cleaned up in post when shooting outdoor locations.


Seems odd that they would both have the exact same name for the exact same issue, unless they are related/cooperating in some way. Otherwise I can see attorneys getting involved.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Sep 13, 2022)

robgb said:


> Seems odd that they would both have the exact same name for the exact same issue, unless they are related/cooperating in some way. Otherwise I can see attorneys getting involved.


What about all the "Denoise(r)", "Declick", "Dehum", "Declip", "De-ess(er)", etc., processors out there? But perhaps "Debird" is a bit more novel/niche, though I think they're really de-essers in disguise.


----------



## postaudio (Sep 25, 2022)

robgb said:


> Huh. So either they own Boom, too, or they made a deal with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The about window of DeBird by Boom shows that the algorithm was actually designed by Accentize. So there is no connection to Acon.


----------



## timprebble (Sep 25, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> What about all the "Denoise(r)", "Declick", "Dehum", "Declip", "De-ess(er)", etc., processors out there? But perhaps "Debird" is a bit more novel/niche, though I think they're really de-essers in disguise.


No, not de-essers. They will be based on spectral machine learning, automating a task easily achieved with spectral repair (automated or manually) in RX. To be specific, if you look at the spectrum of say a dove cooing. It has a very specific spectrum and shape, so with machine learning you could teach an algorithm with eg thousands of examples of dove coos. And then ask that algorithm to go and identify the same in a sound recording. Once identified, an algorithm would use 'clean' audio (with no dove coos) as a source to overwrite every dove coo. Problem solved, no more dove cooing in that important line of dialogue in a movie. 

Now imagine training that algorithm with every common bird sound. Thats what the plugin does. How successful it is will depend on training the algorithm with machine learning (and is why I am a little skeptical because locally we have birds that do not exist anywhere else in the world and some of them have two voiceboxes and sound more like R2D2 than a bird. Whether they license the bird recordings used to train the algorirthm is the elephant in the room, but in no way does a de-esser fix bird sounds in DX)


----------



## robgb (Sep 25, 2022)

postaudio said:


> The about window of DeBird by Boom shows that the algorithm was actually designed by Accentize. So there is no connection to Acon.


So they just happen to have the same name. Wow.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 25, 2022)

Yeah but noise removal modules with "de" in the tile are pretty much the norm for noise removal tools. RX has a ton of modules with "de" in the title, _de-noise, de-click, de-crackle, de-wind, de-hum, de-bleed, de-clip_. So calling it de-bird follows something you see across a range of different products by different developers.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Sep 25, 2022)

timprebble said:


> No, not de-essers. They will be based on spectral machine learning, automating a task easily achieved with spectral repair (automated or manually) in RX. To be specific, if you look at the spectrum of say a dove cooing. It has a very specific spectrum and shape, so with machine learning you could teach an algorithm with eg thousands of examples of dove coos. And then ask that algorithm to go and identify the same in a sound recording. Once identified, an algorithm would use 'clean' audio (with no dove coos) as a source to overwrite every dove coo. Problem solved, no more dove cooing in that important line of dialogue in a movie.
> 
> Now imagine training that algorithm with every common bird sound. Thats what the plugin does. How successful it is will depend on training the algorithm with machine learning (and is why I am a little skeptical because locally we have birds that do not exist anywhere else in the world and some of them have two voiceboxes and sound more like R2D2 than a bird. Whether they license the bird recordings used to train the algorirthm is the elephant in the room, but in no way does a de-esser fix bird sounds in DX)


I've trialled the Acon DeBird and it behaves and sounds much like a fast de-esser. It's quite transparent, and that may possibly be due to its "deep learning" algorithm, but on the files I've tested it with it takes out quite a lot of other high frequency sounds, too. I think it attenuates the spectral profiles of birdcalls with a broader rather than surgical brush. One side benefit is that it is also effective on lossy codec twittering. If I could train it on specific calls in each file that I work on rather than relying on whatever library of calls Acon has used, then that might be more effective. Like you, I have to deal with unique fauna such as rainbow lorikeets and sulfur-crested cockatoos.


----------



## odod (Nov 14, 2022)

I ditched my RX and went with RIPX .. versatile and now they added new features deepcreate which makes even more versatile ,,


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 14, 2022)

odod said:


> I ditched my RX and went with RIPX .. versatile and now they added new features deepcreate which makes even more versatile ,,



Hi, I'm not certain of the level of overlap of processes offered.

What's the nature of the comparison? Are the both standalone environments for cleaning up recordings? The product pages describe them very differently, although there is certainly overlap.


----------



## odod (Nov 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hi, I'm not certain of the level of overlap of processes offered.
> 
> What's the nature of the comparison? Are the both standalone environments for cleaning up recordings? The product pages describe them very differently, although there is certainly overlap.


I mean, aside of Ripx is able to do what RX can do (even more)

you can read here ..








RipX DeepAudio for Superior Noise Clean-Up


In this blogpost, we’ll cover some of the most popular usages of our award-winning RipX DeepAudio, and provide a step-by-step guide on how to use the




hitnmix.com





also


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 14, 2022)

odod said:


> I mean, aside of Ripx is able to do what RX can do (even more)
> 
> you can read here ..
> 
> ...



Thanks. And is it easier/more efficient/more precise at enabling you to remove specific sounds across a recording?

At any rate, there is a demo so I can try it out myself.


----------



## odod (Nov 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Thanks. And is it easier/more efficient/more precise at enabling you to remove specific sounds across a recording?
> 
> At any rate, there is a demo so I can try it out myself.


yes, and quite impressive result too


----------

